# Refurbing Bilstein dampers. What paint?



## Teddy (Dec 15, 2007)

*Refurbing Bilstein dampers. What paint? Actually, they are dangerously rotten!!!*

I'm going to give my corroded Bilstein Sport dampers an external refurb - partially to check the structural condition of them.

The yellow paint is flaking off and there is corrosion underneath. So I'm going to get the wire brush on the drill to clean them up. I'll treat the rust then cover them in red oxide primer.

Ultimate finish isn't priority as long as they are yellow! I'm considering using brush on yellow Hammerite or yellow enamel paint. Any ideas which is best?

I expect the rust to come back eventually but it's worth trying to slow it down.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

If your finish isn't a priority, then id go with the Hammerite yellow. But I'm sure you can get it in an aerosol can, which would look a lot better than brushed :thumb:


----------



## Mr yella (Aug 28, 2006)

I'd use a white primer aswell , it makes for a brighter finish on the top coat yellow .


----------



## Teddy (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks guys, I ordered some brush on Yellow Hammerite last night. I always find it's thicker so in theory will last longer.


----------



## Teddy (Dec 15, 2007)

Well the picture above was a couple of years ago. After taking one damper off the car this is what I found...
...yes they are rotten! They went on the car in October 2004 and have done just 31k miles - with MOTs to prove it.

If I left them on the car and was unaware of the corrosion (like most people would) I can only imagine what might have happened...


----------



## JamesR1 (Apr 24, 2008)

Oh dear.. thats not good. What car are they off?


----------

